# New Decut ILF riser



## damiaan (Feb 17, 2014)

looks like a cheaply made gmx?


----------



## DarrenHJA (Dec 27, 2014)

damiaan said:


> looks like a cheaply made gmx?


Or a "GMX" that hasn't won any medals yet


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

no provision for a back bushing.....not for me.


----------



## BaconPower (Jun 9, 2015)

jmvargas said:


> no provision for a back bushing.....not for me.


Please explain.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

BaconPower said:


> Please explain.



.....ooops!...i was looking at the wrong place..

there IS one...

.......now it looks ok to me as i like lightweight risers which i can customize--weightwise.


----------



## Bbastos (May 26, 2013)

I was trying to look for more information on this riser, but didn't have much luck other than this thread. 

Has anyone seen one up close or has shot one? What did you think of it?


----------



## frankenarcher (Aug 18, 2015)

Lol. We should call it the Decut BMX.


----------



## Bbastos (May 26, 2013)

frankenarcher said:


> Lol. We should call it the Decut BMX.


So we can only strive for a bronze medal with this riser? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

For $111, it may be fun to toy with.


----------



## frankenarcher (Aug 18, 2015)

Bbastos said:


> So we can only strive for a bronze medal with this riser? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't tell you, just seemed like a good name for it. And even if they were going to knock off the geometry of a GMX (goodness only knows they're probably not the only ones out there to have done that), I wish they would have changed the aesthetics of the riser so that it wasn't such a blatant copy. Its probably cast aluminum as well, so theres that.


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

Their webpage needs a little help with translation. It is 1.17KG and has a few colors to choose from. 

Our club has purchased their bowscale, fletching jig and a compound site to try them. Our experience has been excellent.


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

The gold one on their website looks great. I'll be watching the bay for one.


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

contact them via ebay. They will probably let you substitute. They did for the sight we ordered.


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

I chatted with them on it. It is a forged substrate that's machined. It looks to be the same forging that has been used for Samick, Core, Exe, Fivics and some other (even spendy) Risers. It's only painted which worries me, because that can be used to hide all kinds of issues...... and of course what kind of paint?? How durable??. They say the hardware is all Stainless Steel, but some of the first photos I saw showed flash rust on them. This of course doesn't mean it's not Stainless Steel, just the lower chromium variety, which is actually stronger(even more so if heat treated). It could also have been a prototype with CRS parts and they wanted to get some photos out. I too am curious to hear from someone who bought one. Where is our Guinea Pig???????


----------



## foxtrot9 (Jul 12, 2015)

Shoot_first said:


> I chatted with them on it. It is a forged substrate that's machined. It looks to be the same forging that has been used for Samick, Core, Exe, Fivics and some other (even spendy) Risers. It's only painted which worries me, because that can be used to hide all kinds of issues...... and of course what kind of paint?? How durable??. They say the hardware is all Stainless Steel, but some of the first photos I saw showed flash rust on them. This of course doesn't mean it's not Stainless Steel, just the lower chromium variety, which is actually stronger(even more so if heat treated). It could also have been a prototype with CRS parts and they wanted to get some photos out. I too am curious to hear from someone who bought one. Where is our Guinea Pig???????


According to their website: http://www.decut-archery.com/index.php?_m=mod_product&_a=view&p_id=204
It appears the riser is anodized paint. Your guess is as good as mine for what "strong paints dood anodizing" means


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Not the first web page to misspell a word or two. With other unsold risers under $100 on clearance at LAS and Alternative, I cant see many Guinea pigs stepping up for a pro review.


----------



## jerectar (Oct 13, 2015)

These type of deals have two major issues on concern:

1) Is the riser even design for 40+ Lbs? Some risers at $100 and below are recommended for use by beginners and with low poundage. Why is this riser better than the old SF premium that's being sold for $85 now?

2) QC wise, are you going to get a riser with messed up threads or asymmetrical ILF hardware (limb pockets not being the same for upper and lower limb).

When you're dealing with a low end, brad name riser, at lease you know that they stand behind that product with their name. This riser is a gamble. you might end up paying for a riser that's on par with cheap die-cast risers. 

A manufacturer's rep (allegedly) opened a user here and made it known that this is a good beginner riser, and that they have thanksgiving sales right now.


----------



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

seen one and tried...

great riser for the price, looks straight even under laser tool... But you guys are right about the paint though...


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

jerectar said:


> Is the riser even design for 40+ Lbs? Some risers at $100 and below are recommended for use by beginners and with low poundage. Why is this riser better than the old SF premium that's being sold for $85 now?


Alt Serv's $85 old SF premium is a sweet deal. The only down side is the funky cam tiller bolt. The first time I saw one was only a month ago and was kinda wowed for that cost.
But beside that and the $145 SF Premium PLUS riser, you need to get north of $200 for a forged product. Everything else below that is Die-Cast and won't make that 40# + threshold, but any forged riser should .... and I really think all those similar shaped forgings come from the same place..........like AR-15 uppers/lowers ....100 different machinists, but only 2 forgers


----------

